# Honey Price!



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

What was the label on it? I saw some in a store in Roseville MN that was priced like that. I think it was from a southern MN Apiary. Beautiful marketing job-hives in named gardens and each garden named after a kid. Also with a year on it-just like wine.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

This honey was in a standard "hive" jar w/ plain label - nothing special 'cept the price!


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Is it selling at that price or sitting on the shelf at that price?


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Yep asking price and what you can get are 2 different things.Then it could be some single source honey that gets the big bucks.Then it depends on your selling market.It is interesting the big difference in prices.I ask the same question every time when i see i big price tag on honey,is it selling or just looking good setting there.


----------

